# Difficult Paint Prep on exterior



## CleanPortland (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for reading.

This week I received a call from another local painting contractor that was wanting some help on washing a house for him. He attempted to clean it but was not able to get it very clean. He has been painting for 20 years and had not run into a scenario like this. 
The paint is Chalking badly. The house was painted in 1992 with a high end Benjamin Moore paint that was the latest greatest thing... I believe it is the self cleaning paint that I have heard about. Now this paint I believe is supposed to slowly chalk over time and the rain and wind is supposed to help clean it off. 
(correct me if i am wrong)
The problem with this house is that it was right on a major buss route that had and still has a lot of traffic that drives by and is right under some older and some newer buildings. The oils, exhaust, dirt, all seems to be holding on to the "chalk." 
When we went to clean it the oils and chalking wouldn't budge without a strong cleaner, aggressive brushing, and 175 deg water. 
This is a very laborious process.
I am hoping that someone might be able to recommend a product or system that would help get this house clean without scrubbing every square inch.
BTW it is a very large 3600 sq ft home built in 1910.

Any help and/or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

What about a degreaser designed to clean hydrocarbons? What amount of chalk is left on your hand after cleaning?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CleanPortland said:


> Hi all, thanks for reading.
> 
> This week I received a call from another local painting contractor that was wanting some help on washing a house for him. He attempted to clean it but was not able to get it very clean. He has been painting for 20 years and had not run into a scenario like this.
> The paint is Chalking badly. The house was painted in 1992 with a high end Benjamin Moore paint that was the latest greatest thing... I believe it is the self cleaning paint that I have heard about. Now this paint I believe is supposed to slowly chalk over time and the rain and wind is supposed to help clean it off.
> ...


 
really? self cleaning paint?:blink:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

chrisn said:


> really? self cleaning paint?:blink:


 There were paint products marketed as "self-washing". The film would break down( not fail or peel) gradually over time and rain would actually wash it down. It sounds crazy, but it existed. It was problematic if the painted area was above a non painted area like brick because it would "wash down" leaving white streaks. 

I don't know if the products were actually designed this way or it just sort of happened and it was the manufacturer's way of putting a positive spin on the problem. As time went on we just looked at it as nonsense and a very chalky service that could create bonding problems. Back in those days we would hand wash/scrub and oil prime.

"Self-Washing Paint- Your home will always look fresh and clean like it was just recently painted".....and your driveway and patio will turn white


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Power washing a home that old might lead to other EPA problems.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whenever I had a project with major chaulking, I'd wash as good as I could.

There were some that would just not stop chaulking no matter how much I washed.

For these I would use emulsabond. It really works.

http://www.floodco.com/paint-additive-solutions/products/view-product.jsp?productId=13


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CliffK said:


> There were paint products marketed as "self-washing". The film would break down( not fail or peel) gradually over time and rain would actually wash it down. It sounds crazy, but it existed. It was problematic if the painted area was above a non painted area like brick because it would "wash down" leaving white streaks.
> 
> I don't know if the products were actually designed this way or it just sort of happened and it was the manufacturer's way of putting a positive spin on the problem. As time went on we just looked at it as nonsense and a very chalky service that could create bonding problems. Back in those days we would hand wash/scrub and oil prime.
> 
> "Self-Washing Paint- Your home will always look fresh and clean like it was just recently painted".....and your driveway and patio will turn white


 
I have certainly seen the white washed brick, siding, etc but never heard that it was self cleaning paint. After all these years here PT has finally paind off:laughing: Thanks


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I have certainly seen the white washed brick, siding, etc but never heard that it was self cleaning paint. After all these years here PT has finally paind off:laughing: Thanks


It had to happen sooner or later....


----------



## sortapro (Jun 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Whenever I had a project with major chaulking, I'd wash as good as I could.
> 
> There were some that would just not stop chaulking no matter how much I washed.
> 
> ...


I second that product. Done many chalky siding jobs that turned oit awesom, and still look awesome years later.


----------



## porgyiii (May 3, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Whenever I had a project with major chaulking, I'd wash as good as I could.
> 
> There were some that would just not stop chaulking no matter how much I washed.
> 
> ...


Yup. Emulsabond over chalky surfaces. Works like a dream.

However, it seems as if you are having difficulty removing the oils and dirt that are over the chalk, right? Have you tried a simple solvent like mineral spirits? 

What siding surface are you working with? What sheen is the existing paint?


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe try calling Benjamin Moore and ask how to repaint over the self-cleaning paint (if BM did in fact make it).


----------



## Maryville Freshcoat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would be concerned with the possibility of lead in such an old house.


----------



## Edger (May 20, 2012)

To do it efficiently you need to find a detergent that will release the dirt quickly and easily and then power rinse it off. You have to put it on with a fine nylon house broom first and it will need time to soak and work. 

Big mistake is to use a coarse bristle broom which does not hold any liquid when you lift it up and you do not want to rely on scrubing, that is a waste of energy and time, what you want to do is a medium wipe/agitate with soft bristles.

The way to do it is to grab some different cleaners, dribble some down so you have a streak of each beside each other, then get a hose and wash the bottom few inches after 2 mins, the next higher few inches after 5 mins and the rest after 10 mins.

You will then know in 10 minutes the correct surfactant and the dwell time, both are important. Try a solvent cleaner that is water mixed, an alkaline cleaner and an acid cleaner. Use them very strong at first to get a quick idea of their ability.

One I would try is liquid laundry detergent, good cleaner, kind enough to the environment. Getting these things to hang there long enough without drying is a problem too so multiple coats might be the way to keep them wet. 

That is still an easy job with a broom and a power washer - half a day to one day. If you have to put the power washer very close it will take forever and the job will be uneven.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

CleanPortland said:


> Hi all, thanks for reading.
> 
> This week I received a call from another local painting contractor that was wanting some help on washing a house for him. He attempted to clean it but was not able to get it very clean. He has been painting for 20 years and had not run into a scenario like this.
> The paint is Chalking badly. The house was painted in 1992 with a high end Benjamin Moore paint that was the latest greatest thing... I believe it is the self cleaning paint that I have heard about. Now this paint I believe is supposed to slowly chalk over time and the rain and wind is supposed to help clean it off.
> ...


Self cleaning paint?  LMAO


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

hard to believe but here it is....

http://www.paintpro.net/Articles/PP705/PP705_ProductProfiles.cfm

http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/apr2008/2008-04-27-093.html

http://www.stocorp.com/index.php/co...,34/subCatID,44/subCatIDBP,44/subCatIDnext,0/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

pucks101 said:


> hard to believe but here it is....
> 
> http://www.paintpro.net/Articles/PP705/PP705_ProductProfiles.cfm
> 
> ...


 Interesting. Thank you for taking the time to post the links. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Self cleaning paint?  LMAO


I had the same reaction , don't feel bad


----------

